

Hawking 'to make full recovery'  - jgrahamc
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8010058.stm

======
dantheman
I'm really glad to hear that, he's a true hero.

~~~
abless
and I got to take a picture with him :) !

------
amichail
Is it just coincidence that by far the longest survivor of ALS also happens to
be super smart?

~~~
joeyo
Yes?

------
k0n2ad
40+ years and still going!!

------
mshafrir
Great news! What an inspiration.

------
yan
At first glance, I assumed "full recovery" meant to recover from ALS, but
realized that it's totally not what the word 'full' entailed. Anyway, glad
he's better.

------
quoderat
Well, to be fair, in this case a "full recovery" is relative, but still good
to hear.

------
bianco
Parallel Universes?

Could anybody here please bring some credible experience from this field? You
know, just like the Christians, who are able to report even daily experiences
(see Medjugorje).

I never ever heard of anything less proven than parallel universes in my whole
lifetime.

~~~
weavejester
What have parallel universes got to do with the linked article?

~~~
bianco
What has all the fuss about the most pseudo scientist of the last decade to do
with interesting news here?

Is it only because he is -- very handicapped?

Living in Europe, the scene here is very contradicting: most handicapped
people here are 'asked' (more-or-less) to be helped to die soon -- you know,
costs etc... (just like with Hitler, only in a more-modern version...)

